# See you all there



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Well Waxstock is fast approaching and as i've previously said, i do want to say hello to quite a few people. Obviously most will be in booths/on stands etc but if you see me wandering about then do say hello and introduce yourself.
How will you know me?
I'll be in a dark blue extreme couture t shirt, slightly tanned and look like a poundland version of penfold.
Mrs 42 will be the petite tanned lady with blond hair asking me what i'm doing, do i think i'm funny? and telling me to stop messing about :lol:


In all seriousness though, if you do see us and you want to say hi then please do, it will be good to put faces to names. :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Gutted I'm missing it, was looking forward to meeting you as well as others. Hopefully next year!


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Ill be about also

If you also see me wandering with a Bright Coral/Near on Pink Nike Backpack give me a nudge  No doubt I will be in the AF Stand 90% of the time


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's one event I would like to go to. I hope one year. Enjoy your day Muzzer.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

No idea what I'll wear

Sure I won't be hard to find tho


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

muzzer42 said:


> Well Waxstock is fast approaching and as i've previously said, i do want to say hello to quite a few people. Obviously most will be in booths/on stands etc but if you see me wandering about then do say hello and introduce yourself.
> How will you know me?
> I'll be in a dark blue extreme couture t shirt, slightly tanned and look like a poundland version of penfold.
> Mrs 42 will be the petite tanned lady with blond hair asking me what i'm doing, do i think i'm funny? and telling me to stop messing about :lol:
> ...


Forget about you....I think we need pictures of the wife just to make sure! :lol:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Hope you have a good day, I won't be going been trying to convince Mrs t but she's not having it, don't fancy going on my and I wouldn't be able to keep to a budget in my own either,  maybe one day


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Will try and keep it simple - will be wearing my red Nurburgring t-shirt, so feel free to say hello if you see me passing.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

muzzer42 said:


> look like a poundland version of penfold.


You really don't want to bump into me then.....:lol:

Why do you think I have Millhouse as my avvy..

Enjoy your time at Waxstock matey....


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

God knows what I'll be wearing but I've shaved my head and my mrs is slightly preggers.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

See you tomorrow.

I'll be in jeans, and have a dark red hoody on.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll be in my mankini








OK I made that up


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I will be in my Subaru.............ha ha.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Il be in my little abarth 500 , white red chequered roof.Come say hi  would be good to put faces to names.

Really praying the rain holds off.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Richors said:


> I will be in my Subaru.............ha ha.


I'll park my horse outside. :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I personally think its unfair that WS isnt held between 9th and 28th December when I'm in the UK :lol:

Have a great day everyone :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Taking the ST to arrive and shine, wearing jeans and grey polo, good to put faces to names if you find me!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Just getting ready to leave.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll be near the DW stand .... And will have a DW polo on


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Slight change of clothing plan. Bit chilly out so I'll be wearing a blue and white hooped jumper over the red t-shirt.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

20 minutes until opening, very busy outside the hall:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

chrisgreen said:


> Slight change of clothing plan. Bit chilly out so I'll be wearing a blue and white hooped jumper over the red t-shirt.


Same here, got a brown faux leather jacket on over the t shirt


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Lads are you at Waxstock or The Clothes Show?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Lads are you at Waxstock or The Clothes Show?


Sounds more like 'What not to wear' than a detailing expo


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

It's when somebody pipes up with I'll be wearing a red carnation we really need to start worrying


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have a great day guys. I'll wear the red carnation.... at home.....in Norn Iron.... Boo hooo..

Cooks


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Have a good day guys and leave some specials so they can be offered online for us poor sods that cant make it.
Hopefully next year for me


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

MDC250 said:


> Lads are you at Waxstock or The Clothes Show?


Well it was the easiest way to identify people, rather than asking random strangers who they are


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> Well it was the easiest way to identify people, rather than asking random strangers who they are


2 words muzzer....

Name and badges :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Pittsy said:


> 2 words muzzer....
> 
> Name and badges :lol:


Trust you to take the girly way out


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Pittsy said:


> 2 words muzzer....
> 
> Name and badges


That's 3 words pittsy lol..


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Cookies said:


> That's 3 words pittsy lol..


Pedant! 
And that's one word:lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Take it back!! 

😋


----------

